# Tub surround gone bad



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Im guessing he measured from the corner of the shower out(which is a rounded corner..) anyways its 3.5" to far. I easily can cut the hole but what can i build out to cover that now that will be waterproof


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

ryanh said:


> Hello.
> 
> Checked out a bathroom today, someone wanted just a new surround put in her so husband must of been on drugs or something because i've seen his work before and its alot better than this but anyhow. They are older and can't justify throwing away a new tub surround even though it was ruined and you don't have to tell me how to propertly fix this id love to gut that bathroom. LOL


Sorry that this happened, rip it out and start over. The HO will blame you when it leaks.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Call the mfr and see if the will send you another end panel. I broke a custom, preformed vinyl counter top, the sent me a new one for free. Worth a try.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

It is a one piece. I was thinking I could use 4 tiles with some flashing/caulking/waterproofing materials and rig something up for the time being. No guarantee's just trying to help someone out on a really tight budget


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I quess you could always move the back wall back (or not). I doubt that tiling over the hole will work out well. Asking for leaks. Maybe some sort of round fiberglass plate epoxied over the center of the valve. Tough call, here. I think just about anything you do will look like you t-r-ied to make a repair.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

I will post whatever I come up with for a solution (atleast a temp) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

First, cut and align the hole properly.
Then, go buy one of those cheap plastic "decorative ceiling medallions" that are used for embellishing ceiling fans and light fixtures and cut out the center to fit the valve opening required, then silicone that sucker to the wall. Caulk around the edge and your done.

Fancy and functional at the same time.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it possible to move the valve over, centered in the hole so that the escutcheon will cover the original hole? If not, will a remodel escutcheon cover the hole? (looks too off center). What about what some hotels do... a piece of mirror, cut much like a remodelers escutcheon, but large enough to cover the hole with a 4" hole in the center. When I have seen this done it appears they ease/sand the edge and epoxy/silicne it to the surround.


----------



## elocin (Jan 15, 2010)

I've installed a tub surround and did a wonderful job with my measurements. Not like the job on the photo above. Sorry, but can't give advise on how to correct it otherwise you will have to buy a new sheet and re-install it but make sure that you make a pattern first before you do any cutting. But my issue is this. I've installed and glued my corner panels but on each panels one side is glued perfectly but not the other side. How can I repair this without having to remove the panels?


----------

